# Politics and News > UK, Canada, Oz, NZ >  Train passenger tells mum to 'get out of the country' for refusing to wear mask

## Neo

*A TRAIN passenger allegedly told a mum to get out of the country for refusing to wear a mask in front of her children.*
The man was filmed rowing with the woman across the aisle from him as they travelled towards St Pancras International in London.


At the start of the clip, a black woman with an English accent can be seen speaking to a white man in a surgical mask, asking him: How dare you say to me to get out of the country, who do you think you are?
A man filming then approaches to ask what the masked man said, to which she replies: Get out of the country.
At one point the masked man  whose voice is muffled  says: If I go to anybody elses country I obey their rules.

https://www.thesun.co.uk/news/133067...refusing-mask/

----------

Big Dummy (11-26-2020),BooBoo (11-26-2020),Old Ridge Runner (11-29-2020),Rebel Yell (11-26-2020),teeceetx (11-26-2020)

----------


## Frankenvoter

He must not have heard that the rules are optional for "people of color". 

Which kind of gives me a head scratcher as at first the sniffle was that "people of color" were hardest hit by the Kung Flu, and it was the latest white conspiracy designed to decimate inner city "people of color" communities, but soon enough I started noticing "people of color" not wearing a mask just as much as they were which brought me back to the origional point which is that "the rules are optional for people of color".

----------

BooBoo (11-26-2020),JustPassinThru (11-26-2020),Neo (11-26-2020),Northern Rivers (11-26-2020),Old Ridge Runner (11-29-2020),Rebel Yell (11-26-2020),teeceetx (11-26-2020)

----------


## JustPassinThru

ALL rules are optional fo' da 'groids.

Wass NOT optional is...you gibbus da money.

----------

Big Dummy (11-26-2020),BooBoo (11-26-2020),Neo (11-26-2020),Old Ridge Runner (11-29-2020),teeceetx (11-26-2020)

----------


## Neo

Even if he did say to her “get out of the country” he did do without swearing and trying to over talk  her like she was giving him. (We Brits are so polite it’s obscene)

----------

Old Ridge Runner (11-29-2020)

----------


## Dubler9

The guy is an arsehole.

----------

2cent (11-28-2020),Old Ridge Runner (11-29-2020)

----------


## Neo

> The guy is an arsehole.


Perhaps! 
But he was perfectly entitled to remind the woman to wear a mask in a train.

----------

UKSmartypants (11-26-2020)

----------


## JustPassinThru

> Even if he did say to her “get out of the country” he did do without swearing and trying to over talk  her like she was giving him. (We Brits are so polite it’s obscene)


Or as one Brit naval junior officer told me...Bugger off, ya Yank wanker...

I didn't know he was being polite.... :Smiley20:

----------

Old Ridge Runner (11-29-2020)

----------


## Canadianeye

An obvious split is being produced in the normal demographics of identity politics.

The female person of colour taking a stand against government overreach and pandemic fear mongering - plays the race card on a male Karen.

----------

2cent (11-28-2020),Hillofbeans (11-26-2020),Northern Rivers (11-26-2020),Old Ridge Runner (11-29-2020)

----------


## Neo

> Or as one Brit naval junior officer told me...Bugger off, ya Yank wanker...
> 
> I didn't know he was being polite....


He could of used variable ways ending with “wanker” to send you on your way.  :Wink:

----------

Old Ridge Runner (11-29-2020)

----------


## Northern Rivers

> He could of used variable ways ending with “wanker” to send you on your way.


Americans are called "seppo" here in Oz. It's sort of derogatory...but...can be used in an affable way. It comes from rhyming "Yank" with septic "tank".

----------

JustPassinThru (11-26-2020),Neo (11-27-2020),Old Ridge Runner (11-29-2020)

----------


## JustPassinThru

LMAO!

I figgered the bleedin' Aussies would have a way to do it....

----------

Northern Rivers (11-26-2020),Old Ridge Runner (11-29-2020)

----------


## Northern Rivers

> LMAO!
> 
> I figgered the bleedin' Aussies would have a way to do it....


What's "formal" in this country is to be "informal"...if that makes any sense.

----------


## JustPassinThru

> What's "formal" in this country is to be "informal"...if that makes any sense.



Kinda like "Office Casual" - but maybe you left before that became a Thing, here...

----------

Old Ridge Runner (11-29-2020)

----------


## Dubler9

> Perhaps! 
> But he was perfectly entitled to remind the woman to wear a mask in a train.


Its not his business. There is no law requiring the wearing of a mask. I can bet he would not tell a big bloke.

----------

Old Ridge Runner (11-29-2020)

----------


## Neo

> Its not his business. There is no law requiring the wearing of a mask. I can bet he would not tell a big bloke.


Law since June 2002 

Anyone travelling on public transport in England must wear a face covering from Monday under a new rule.
More than 3,000 extra staff including police officers are being deployed at stations to make sure people comply.
Passengers without a covering will be asked to wear one, or will face being refused onboard or fined £100.
People with certain health conditions, disabled people and children under the age of 11 will be exempt from the rule.
In the coming days, hundreds of thousands of free coverings will be handed out at railway stations. The government says masks can be homemade, such as a scarf or bandana.
As well as on transport, all hospital visitors and outpatients also have to wear masks.

----------

Old Ridge Runner (11-29-2020)

----------


## 2cent

> An obvious split is being produced in the normal demographics of identity politics.
> 
> The female person of colour taking a stand against government overreach and pandemic fear mongering - plays the race card on a male Karen.


Man, if this isn't going to confuse the daylights out of the politicians!   :Rofl:

----------

Big Dummy (11-28-2020),Canadianeye (11-30-2020),Old Ridge Runner (11-29-2020)

----------


## Dubler9

The guy should mind his own business. He was a bully and a racist. You do not have to wear a mask in UK and you do not have to prove why you are not wearing a mask. He must doubt his own mask works to prevent infection. The day we all turn on each other is the day we are all fuffed. !!!!

----------

Old Ridge Runner (11-29-2020)

----------


## Neo

> The guy should mind his own business. He was a bully and a racist. You do not have to wear a mask in UK and you do not have to prove why you are not wearing a mask. He must doubt his own mask works to prevent infection. The day we all turn on each other is the day we are all fuffed. !!!!


It is illegal to not wear a mask on a public service transport, punishable by £100 fine.

What the guy should have done was wait till the train stopped, got off and alerted a train guard on the platform, then returned to his seat.

----------

Old Ridge Runner (11-29-2020)

----------


## Dubler9

> It is illegal to not wear a mask on a public service transport, punishable by £100 fine.
> 
> What the guy should have done was wait till the train stopped, got off and alerted a train guard on the platform, then returned to his seat.


Not so: The law states you are entitled to exemption from wearing a mask if you have a personal reason/ailment and you DO NOT have to show proof/evidence of your claim of having an ailment or illness. That prat was clearly objecting a woman of colour, hence his statements, I am NOT PC or a believer in Hate Speech Law I despise it but it is plain to see that this moron was racist or hateful based upon her colour. Under UK law he committed a criminal offence.

----------


## Neo

> Not so: The law states you are entitled to exemption from wearing a mask if you have a personal reason/ailment and you DO NOT have to show proof/evidence of your claim of having an ailment or illness. That prat was clearly objecting a woman of colour, hence his statements, I am NOT PC or a believer in Hate Speech Law I despise it but it is plain to see that this moron was racist or hateful based upon her colour. Under UK law he committed a criminal offence.


The woman sitting opposite him wasnt wearing a mask, Id have handled it differently, any oral interaction with non whites I tend to avoid, most of them are shit pieces of work and can get nasty (not that Im scared) I just cant be bothered to look at them or speak to them.

----------


## Karl

> The woman sitting opposite him wasn’t wearing a mask, I’d have handled it differently, any oral interaction with non whites I tend to avoid, most of them are shit pieces of work and can get nasty (not that I’m scared) I just can’t be bothered to look at them or speak to them.


Even alotta of us "Caucasian" just pieces of $h!t..

Look around PAL

----------

Old Ridge Runner (11-29-2020)

----------


## Neo

> Even alotta of us "Caucasian" just pieces of $h!t..
> 
> Look around PAL


True! A lot of white trash are vile  human beings too, but my rule of thumb is to avoid the negro.... full stop!

----------


## UKSmartypants

> The guy should mind his own business. He was a bully and a racist. You do not have to wear a mask in UK and you do not have to prove why you are not wearing a mask. He must doubt his own mask works to prevent infection. The day we all turn on each other is the day we are all fuffed. !!!!



No you are wrong. The recently passed Coronavirus Act makes it illegal not to wear a mask on public transport, with a £100 fine.

Do try and keep up.....,

----------

Neo (11-29-2020)

----------


## Dubler9

I would consider it none of my business what she did. He colour would be irrelevant to me. If that orat wants to follow a government policy like a sheep then good luck to him.

----------


## Neo

> No you are wrong. The recently passed Coronavirus Act makes it illegal not to wear a mask on public transport, with a £100 fine.
> Do try and keep up.....,


Yes I posted twice it was law and £100 fine but @Dubler9 still insisted he was right  :Thinking:

----------


## Neo

> I would consider it none of my business what she did. He colour would be irrelevant to me. If that orat wants to follow a government policy like a sheep then good luck to him.


So from your post  you consider wearing a mask irrelevant for yourself and others, and obviously you don’t take the Covid19 virus seriously.

----------

UKSmartypants (11-29-2020)

----------


## Dubler9

> So from your post  you consider wearing a mask irrelevant for yourself and others, and obviously you don’t take the Covid19 virus seriously.


Yes I do. I do not accept any of the government policy (in UK) to do with Corona. Any policy that allows the BLM and Extinction Rebellion to do what they like while I am NOT allowed to visit my family is not a policy I respect. 
*Exemption cards*If you have an age, health or disability reason for not wearing a face covering:

you do not routinely need to show any written evidence of thisyou do not need show an exemption card
This means that you do not need to seek advice or request a letter from a medical professional about your reason for not wearing a face covering.
However, some people may feel more comfortable showing something that says they do not have to wear a face covering. This could be in the form of an exemption card, badge or even a home-made sign.
Carrying an exemption card or badge is a personal choice and is not required by law.

*When you do not need to wear a face covering*In settings where face coverings are required in England there are some circumstances where people may not be able to wear a face covering.
Until 2 December see the national restrictions to find out which settings remain open to the public.

Please be mindful and respectful of such circumstances. Some people are less able to wear face coverings, and the reasons for this may not be visible to others.
This includes (but is not limited to):

children under the age of 11 (Public Health England does not recommend face coverings for children under the age of 3 for health and safety reasons)people who cannot put on, wear or remove a face covering because of a physical or mental illness or impairment, or disabilitywhere putting on, wearing or removing a face covering will cause you severe distressif you are speaking to or providing assistance to someone who relies on lip reading, clear sound or facial expressions to communicateto avoid harm or injury, or the risk of harm or injury, to yourself or others ‒ including if it would negatively impact on your ability to exercise or participate in a strenuous activitypolice officers and other emergency workers, given that this may interfere with their ability to serve the public
There are also scenarios when you are permitted to remove a face covering:

if asked to do so in a bank, building society, or post office for identificationif asked to do so by shop staff or relevant employees for identification, for assessing health recommendations (for example by a pharmacist) or for age identification purposes, including when buying age restricted products such as alcoholif required in order to receive treatment or services, for example when getting a facialin order to take medicationif you are delivering a sermon or prayer in a place of worshipif you are the persons getting married in a relevant placeif you are aged 11 to 18 attending a faith school and having lessons in a place of worship as part of your core curriculumif you are undertaking exercise or an activity and it would negatively impact your ability to do soif you are an elite sports person, professional dancer or referee acting in the course of your employmentwhen seated to eat or drink in a hospitality premise such as a pub, bar, restaurant or cafe. You must put a face covering back on once you finish eating or drinking
The government’s guidance for keeping workers and customers safe during COVID-19 in restaurants, pubs, bars and takeaway services clearly advises that designated indoor seating areas for customers to eat or drink should at this time only be open for table service, where possible, alongside additional infection control measures.
Though I find this ambiguous and the police are heavy handed towards people I would say in a court case the fac it is ambisguous would result in the fines or offence being declared null and void.

----------

2cent (11-30-2020)

----------


## Dubler9

The white moron assumed a loyt about that woman, it is not his place to judge her. In the same way I would never say to a Catholic priest dressed in his black attire with white Collar - "hey, are you a pedo, cause I feel threatened"?? !!

----------


## Neo

> The white moron assumed a loyt about that woman, it is not his place to judge her. In the same way I would never say to a Catholic priest dressed in his black attire with white Collar - "hey, are you a pedo, cause I feel threatened"?? !!


Are you on a rant?

----------


## Canadianeye

> Not so: The law states you are entitled to exemption from wearing a mask if you have a personal reason/ailment and you DO NOT have to show proof/evidence of your claim of having an ailment or illness. That prat was clearly objecting a woman of colour, hence his statements, I am NOT PC or a believer in Hate Speech Law I despise it but it is plain to see that this moron was racist or hateful based upon her colour. Under UK law he committed a criminal offence.


It's possible he meant what he said, with no intent regarding her colour.  People are continuously telling people if you don't like (fill in the country blank)...then get out of the country.

What you are surmising, is that he said, what billions of people think but don't say out loud to people of colour, certain religions particularly muslims and Communist/Antifa types...and occasionally the Mexican Americans who wave Mexican flags at events shrieking they want Mexico to take back California, Texas etc.

Of course there is the almost daily telling of celebrities who threatened to leave their country...to please leave, and any number of libtards are told the same thing as they endlessly blather on about how horrible UK/America is.

----------

Big Wheeler (11-30-2020),Neo (11-30-2020)

----------


## Dubler9

The man knew nothing about that woman, zilch, zero, f,all. Since when did people have the right to speak at a person you dont know and lecture said person? It is crass stupidity. So it seems her if she was white the old fart sticking his nose in would be wrong??

----------


## Canadianeye

> The man knew nothing about that woman, zilch, zero, f,all. Since when did people have the right to speak at a person you dont know and lecture said person? It is crass stupidity. So it seems her if she was white the old fart sticking his nose in would be wrong??


Well, in case you hadn't noticed, that happens every minute of every day...everywhere - and predominantly from the ideological left towards the ideological right, oft times with violence accompanying the vicious verbal displays.

He dared to barely whisper his opinion, which didn't even tread into a vicious verbal attack upon her person, as seen in so many other "encounters", and with his "racial" intent not obviously clear when observed.

If a prerequisite of making a statement to another person is knowledge about them, regarding an action or inaction they are engaged in - then that is another whole issue regarding encounters by the ideological left and ideological right, and then the "scale" of those encounters in comparison to each ideological camp.

I think your opinion is that his statements to her were racially charged, which it is worth to point out, that every statement made nowadays can carry a racially charged allegation - at the drop of the proverbial hat.

----------


## Neo

> The man knew nothing about that woman, zilch, zero, f,all. Since when did people have the right to speak at a person you dont know and lecture said person? It is crass stupidity. So it seems her if she was white the old fart sticking his nose in would be wrong??


The guy handled it all wrong, mentioning what he did could of got him in trouble, but! all said and done the woman shouldn’t of got on the train without a mask.

----------


## Dubler9

He assumed she was not of "his country". His air of respectability by virtue of his quiet voice was passive aggression. He would not say that to a 16 stone white Russian man, you can bet on that.

----------

Neo (11-30-2020)

----------


## Neo

> He assumed she was not of "his country". His air of respectability by virtue of his quiet voice was passive aggression. He would not say that to a 16 stone white Russian man, you can bet on that.


True! He wouldn’t of said it to a 12 and a half stone bloke like me either.

----------

